# Short ram



## RedRocketGLI (Mar 26, 2012)

looking to put a short ram intake in my 04 jetta gli, what make should i go with


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Really it doesn't matter because its just a filter and usually a heat shield . In all actuality you could just remove your air box and slap a filter on it the only thing you would be lacking is the heat shield.


----------



## dedcorolla (May 19, 2012)

why short ram? just curious...


----------



## Aturner (Dec 28, 2011)

i have a neuspeed sri. it makes a noticeable difference in sound but no actual gains of anysort. And short rams are perferred to some people because they are less likely to get hyrdolocked


----------

